# Slow motion melting



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had some C wendtii red in 29 gallon for about 6 months now. After planting it began to melt as I read it would. This melting is still going on VERY slowly. I expected this to stop at some point and new growth to begin. Well it hasn't. I have high light 4wpg, co2, soft water 2dkh and 2dgh, gravel substrate with root tabs and dose the full seachem line per their spreadsheet. 

Should I just pitch it? Is their another crypt that I might have better luck with? I have been thinking about trying Cryptocoryne crispulata var. balansae.

Thanks


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd guess that either you need harder water or you're overdoing the ferts as C. wendtii is a pretty undemanding plant. Unless the tank also has swords in it, I'd try life w/o root tabs for a while & see if that helps.

Check your NO3 readings - if they're too high, you'll have to back off on the ferts.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't pitch it. It'll grow back.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

In my personal situation with hard water and wentii, (lots of Ca, negligible Mg), I find if I don't keep the Mg dosed to at least 2 ppm I get some melting of older leaves. The other thing that will start it is to low K, I actually have to dose more because my Ca is higher.

Wentii seems to need a good balance of Ca Mg and K, or at least not be low on them.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.

I wish it would either die or grow. It just sits there in some kind of suspended animation melting about a leaf a month. lol. Everything else is doing great, swords, anubias, stems. My java fern is only so so if that adds anything.

Snakeice. How do you test Ca, Mg, and K? The test kits I have seen seem to be for saltwater. I have wondered about these levels just our of curiosity.

Thanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You don't really test for those. They get added when you add macronutrients.


----------

